# [SOLVED] Podświetlanie klawiatury

## lsdudi

Posiadam coś takiego

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 062a:0201 Creative Labs Defender Office Keyboard (K7310) S Zodiak KM-9010
```

chce aby świeciła w nocy ;] niestety nie bardzo wiem jak się do tego zabrać.

Okazuje sie ze wystarczy wydać

```
xset led 3
```

 i sie swieci  :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Ręczna modyfikacja sterowników  :Wink: 

----------

